# Cube Ltd Race 2012



## JHG312 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi, I am new to this forum and taking up mountain biking again. I have been using a bike since I was a kid but for the last years I have been using a race road bike (Trek 5200). I have an old mountain bike but want something better.

I have been looking at Cube Ltd Race 2012 and think thats the best bike I can buy for the price (live in Iceland, dont have all the brands and offers you have in bigger countries). 

It would be great if I could get some comments on Cube Ltd Race, what are the pros and cons.

Best regards, Jon Hordur


----------



## Pakpal73 (Aug 17, 2011)

HI There,

Cube looks like a very nice bike, wish I could afford one of those!

Anyway, THIS CUBE looks very nicely built and has good quality parts. Should be a great buy.

:thumbsup:


----------



## B_Mental (Jul 15, 2012)

I can't comment on that model, but I have been on a cube ams 150 for just over a month now. Very happy with quality of the bike and setup, feels nice and solid ! I don't have enough time on it to say much more. Love it !


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Lots of people in my area are happily riding Cube bikes and the Ltd Race 2012 looks like a good bike. Just make sure to get a bike that is the right size for you.

People often replace tyres, depending on what kind of conditions they ride in.


----------



## JHG312 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks, I am probably going to buy it this this week


----------



## JHG312 (Jul 16, 2012)

I bought the bike yesterday, am really happy with it. Now I cant wait to start using it


----------



## sisaac21 (Jul 26, 2012)

I got my Cube Ltd Race 2012 about 2 months ago. I can say it is a fantastic bike with an excellent spec. I have used the bike for commuting, single track and trail centre riding. The bike handles brilliantly and inspires more confidence with each ride.
The Fox Forks are faultless and easy to adjust and set to your riding style, the drive train is very efficient with mainly XT mechs. The bike is light so you can climb easy.
I would recommend changing the tyres as the Rapid Rob Performance are not the best gripping tyres. I put Maxxis Advantage 2.2 Folding 60a on which are fantastic and will grip to anything. I also replaced the pedals with some Shimano SPD’s just out of personal preference. 
Overall I think this is the best spec on a bike for this price range and the bike is a real upgrade from my Specialized Rockhopper Comp 2011. I would recommend it.


----------



## JHG312 (Jul 16, 2012)

sisaac21 said:


> I got my Cube Ltd Race 2012 about 2 months ago. I can say it is a fantastic bike with an excellent spec. I have used the bike for commuting, single track and trail centre riding. The bike handles brilliantly and inspires more confidence with each ride.
> The Fox Forks are faultless and easy to adjust and set to your riding style, the drive train is very efficient with mainly XT mechs. The bike is light so you can climb easy.
> I would recommend changing the tyres as the Rapid Rob Performance are not the best gripping tyres. I put Maxxis Advantage 2.2 Folding 60a on which are fantastic and will grip to anything. I also replaced the pedals with some Shimano SPD's just out of personal preference.
> Overall I think this is the best spec on a bike for this price range and the bike is a real upgrade from my Specialized Rockhopper Comp 2011. I would recommend it.


Thanks, I have another pedals (both spd´s and with pins) and will look into the tires if they are holding me back


----------

